# My experiences for versus wine steam and Suyimazu wine Proton6.3



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 26, 2022)

Wine Steam(Just wine and steam with -no-cef-sandbox)
----------------
*Fistful of Frags
*Codename Cure
*Counter Strike Source
*Rustler(no sound)
**************************
Suyimazu Proton
-----------------------
Just Cause
İce Lakes
Euro Truck Simulator 2(Directx-11-64bit)
Hover
Mount and Blade Warband
AQtion
*********************************
Both
----------------------------------
*Streets of Fury
*Stardew Valley
********************************
Not Working
---------------------------------
*Apotheon
*Saints Row 2
*Drift King
These are my results. Also on Suyimazu my download speed is significantly faster.


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 28, 2022)

SirDice can i publish my website on this forum that includes url about list of games works on Suyimazu i tested. Url is in Turkish Language and i will explain terms.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2022)

Sure. But you might get better/more responses if the website was in English (maybe make it multi-language?).


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 28, 2022)

I already have something like this https://codeberg.org/Alexander88207/Suyimazu/src/branch/main/Docs/Working-Games.md

You only need to fork it and then Pull Request the changes.


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 28, 2022)

My website url: https://dengesizkokarca.netlify.app/diger/freebsdoyunlistesi.html
Çalışmayan means doesnt working
Hem Suyimazu hem Wine means both Suyimazu and Normal Wine
Ses yok means no sound
Sorry i didnt make it multilanguage because there was just so few Turkish Word.
Alexander88207 i have a question too. Are you developer of Suyimazu?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 28, 2022)

unbalancedskunk said:


> Alexander88207 i have a question too. Are you developer of Suyimazu?



Yes


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 28, 2022)

Alexander88207 is it possible to add legendary to Suyimazu? Just asking.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 28, 2022)

Afaik, legendary can be compiled and used natively.

I did some inital work here PR 255851 but currently not further interested. You can take over this if you want.


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 28, 2022)

Alexander88207 i think Suyimazu uses different version of wine and this allows to more games to be played. So i wanted it. İ already have legendary from pip.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 28, 2022)

Suyimazu uses the wine versions from the repositorys. emulators/wine-proton by default and emulators/wine or emulators/wine-devel can be addtional installed and used.


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 28, 2022)

Alexander88207 you are free but i still recommend you to add Legendary to Suyimazu. Because i cant use wine-proton by default. Can i?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 28, 2022)

Suyimazu uses wine-proton by default. If you want to use it without Suyimazu just use `/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine` instead of the usual `wine`.


----------

